# Little Bear River (Cache Valley)



## Guest

Has anyone fished this river between Porcupine and Hyrum? How does it fish? Is there good public access or is it mostly private? PM if you want to. Thanks.


----------



## Soft_Plastics

I have a friend that fishes it just above Hyrum, and he gets some really nice trout. 
The only thing is it is Private property, and if you get caught the owner is not friendly. The access is ok just below Porcupine. If you can get to the river lower there are some huge fish in there though.


----------



## RnF

It's been a long time since I have fished that area (don't live up that way anymore). Most of it is tresspassing until you get close to Porcupine. There are some nice pullouts below porcupine dam that have public access. If the river is low which I am sure it is right now, the fishing can be tough. When it's higher in the spring, the fishing is better.

Good Luck


----------



## James

With the exception of a mile of river below Porcupine Dam, all of the Little Bear River above Hyrum Dam is through private property. This does not mean it is not accessible, it just means you need to know some landowners. Some will let you fish and some won't.

This is a great little stream to fish, because it doesn't get much pressure and the fish are not lure wise. There are some good fish in there too. 

There is a good population of browns in the section of public ground below the dam. The water level will be quite low during winter though as they shut the gates after irrigation season. Right now there is a pretty good stream. I don't know just when they will shut it down.


----------



## chuckmiester

ive wanted to fish it for a while after someone told me about it, but havent had the chance. i heard it was good tho.


----------



## James

They have shut the water off from the dam and there is barely a survival stream flowing in the river below the dam now. There is fish but they are sure spooky.

There is a fair stream in the south fork and you may find some good fishing below the convergence of the south and east forks. Like I said earlier though, it is all private property and you would need to contact the landowners.


----------



## lehi

There is actually a pretty good stream running through right now. I know its not as good as it can be, but still very fishable.


----------

